# Chaos Grey Knights!



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

So, GW just released the new Grey Knights for advanced order. 

I, although I love chaos, think grey knights are awesome; but it doesn't feel right to be playing Imperium for me.

So I wondered if it would be cool to do Chaos Grey Knights. I'm not saying necessarily they'd be renegade Grey Knights, but maybe the Grey Knight equivalent for chaos (as in super renowned champion Chaos Space Marines).
This would take a lot of convincing fluff to make it work, as well as a lot of converting, and possibly re-naming a few rules and weapons to make it sound more chaosy (I like to do all that stuff though so this sounds really fun to me :biggrin.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh god, cue epic nerd rage and flufftardedness.

It'd be very, very cool if you could model up a Chaos army that uses the Grey Knight Codex for its rules. I think to appease those that frown upon counts as you'd have to do some pretty extreme converting and put a good amount of imagination into how you represent various pieces of wargear and special abilities, but if that doesn't bother you then I'd say go for it.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

ive had this idea many a time but never the motivation to make it work. Do it well and ill give you some rep 

btw convert the grey knights in to the chaos rather than the other way around or GW might think its being ripped off (that's our job!:ireful2 and sue or whatever else it is when big companies get pissed off.

If they really hate you they might lock you in a room with Jervis Johnson:shok:


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Run it as Abaddon's personal devotee's for the Grey Knight part. Heretics and Lost and the Damned for inquisition part. 

Daemon Princes for Dreadknights. 

Done and done. 

There need not be any butthurt and nerdrage over this, representing something that can't be represented by the most 'logical' codex.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Cruor99 said:


> There need not be any butthurt and nerdrage over this, representing something that can't be represented by the most 'logical' codex.


There doesn't need to be, but there almost inevitably is and it's funny.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

well you can do what im going to do. just kit bash the weapons and stuff and then make the force weapons into Dark Blades. give them to my Terminator Champions.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Supersonic Banana said:


> btw convert the grey knights in to the chaos rather than the other way around or GW might think its being ripped off (that's our job!:ireful2 and sue or whatever else it is when big companies get pissed off.


They can't sue you.
If you sculpt an exact duplicate of a GW model, it isn't illegal unless you sell it, which would arguably be copyright infringement, or even forgery.
Moulding their parts is different, because you're USING their work.

But if you just make it look like something they make, there's nothing even nearly wrong with it.


Anyway, GK rules would make a good Sorcerer coven, I guess, with GKSS being Aspiring Sorcerers, Terminators being some sort of Rubric Marine (because they aren't as Psyker-y), and the rest is obviously just Sorcerers or something creative (like some sort of Daemon Engine for the Dreadknight, kinda like a Defiler).


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Why do i see a book about renegade GK coming soon( that was a joke so no one start any crazy rumours)


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Still waiting for the shitstorm of nerd rage. Everybody grab an umbrella while you can, we got a forecast of cloudy with a chance of bowel movements. 

As for my personal opinion, go for it! Although at the same time, I wouldn't want to make it entirely GK units. Mix it up with actual Chaos stuff for delicious. You'll need that umbrella I mentioned earlier for it, though.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

they should make chosen for chaos able to wield Dark Blades and everyone gets a doom siren. that would make a good version of GK


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds interesting. Build them and I'll play you.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys 

Right now I'm getting my umbrella ready for the impending shitstorm.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blown over. You said the magic words "Chaos equivalent".

Because trust me. My fist would be otherwise so far up your ass over fluff rape you could taste the metal of my signet ring.

Haha, Only joking.

I don't wear a signet ring.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i personly would say put a whole pile of spiky bits, choas them up and use them as the elite of the elite for Chaos such as a running them as Champions. I have been thinking the same as i love my Terminators (I have a total of 27 for my Imperial fists alone) and i was thinking of using them as elite termianotrs or a command squad....if they let me put them in T-armour


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> i personly would say put a whole pile of spiky bits, choas them up and use them as the elite of the elite for Chaos such as a running them as Champions. I have been thinking the same as i love my Terminators (I have a total of 27 for my Imperial fists alone) and i was thinking of using them as elite termianotrs or a command squad....if they let me put them in T-armour


He doesn't mean using the GK models for a Chaos army, he means using Chaos models for a GK army 
Counts-as'ing the GK codex for a Chaos warband of some sort.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I say do it.

I can't see why anyone would complain about it.
If they did, then tell them to keep their opinions to themselves and to play against someone else.

I would enjoy playing against a Chaos version of GK with unique conversions more than plain boring GK models.

If anyone loses sleep just because you are using different models, then clearly they have psychological issues that go far deeper than just plasti-crack.

Do it, be proud, and have fun.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Im a post graduate of the University of Fuckem
As in if they don't like chaos models standing in...fuckem. My fave part of this game is the customization. When its donr you should post some pics tho cuz it sounds interesting as hell.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Blown over. You said the magic words "Chaos equivalent".
> 
> Because trust me. My fist would be otherwise so far up your ass over fluff rape you could taste the metal of my signet ring.
> 
> ...


Knights of Malal. Perfectly fine if you ask me. I'm surprised no one brought this up already.

Thousand Sons would be pushing it but its doable, though it depends on the rules/spells they have.

Go ahead and do it Epidemius, if for nothing else then for the shits and giggles. :grin:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Knights of Malal.


That sounds like where Superman's creepy uncle hangs out after work.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mind. Now, if you actually say they are chaos Grey Knights I might get a bit twitch, but I doubt I would be in a poor enough mood to turn down a win. :laugh:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> I wouldn't mind. Now, if you actually say they are chaos Greg Knights I might get a bit twitch, but I doubt I would be in a poor enough mood to turn down a win. :laugh:


I read Grog Knights. :laugh:

!!!

A chapter made of drunken masters in power armour!!! :shok:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If your gonna do them, make it very clear that they are not Grey Knights who've turned to chaos otherwise you will face such epic nerdrage, you'll think its the nerdpocalypse. 

That said, I think that a chaos equivilent would be kinda cool to see if modeled well..


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I read Grog Knights. :laugh:
> 
> !!!
> 
> A chapter made of drunken masters in power armour!!! :shok:


Ah fuck, I missed the Y didn't I?


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

As a few others have said, make sure that you clarify that it's counts as not "chaos GK, lol". Seriously, that would even make stable people want to beat your face in.

Sounds like a good idea, some pics would be nice when you have some models completed.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Thousand Sons anyone?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> I wouldn't mind. Now, if you actually say they are chaos Greg Knights I might get a bit twitch, but I doubt I would be in a poor enough mood to turn down a win. :laugh:


I checked your Main Army userbar thingy. Thank god you don't play Tyranids, because fuck me, should them DAEMONhunters come ahunting them DAEMON's; them tyranids be fucked.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I was thinking of making them have black armor with dark-gold trims. then giving them glowing red eyes and seriously evil looking weapons; and maybe even paint a daemon face on their masks or something. then I'd probably make the dreadknight all chaosy and possessed-looking, and repose it to look aggressive. 
anyways, thanks for the positive feedback guys


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

you could have them like Iron Warriors. They love all that advanced tech and that dreadknight would be great for a daemon prince conversion.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Supersonic Banana said:


> you could have them like Iron Warriors. They love all that advanced tech and that dreadknight would be great for a daemon prince conversion.


Brilliant idea.
I also like the knights of Malal one.

Iron Knights perhaps?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Supersonic Banana said:


> you could have them like Iron Warriors. They love all that advanced tech and that dreadknight would be great for a daemon prince conversion.


I support this idea.


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

Malal sounds good to me, they would be the ones with all the anti-chaos abilities. Also the symbol is easy to convert:










Also, it would be a nice way to escape nerd rage. What nerd could have a go at you if you pull out knowledge of Malal?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> There doesn't need to be, but there almost inevitably is and it's funny.


I concur, there's ALWAYS at least one...


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

You would have to change the fluff quite a bit (best of chaos warriors looting GK weapons etc.) Im assuming your going to use the new GK codex but just not for the imperium


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

All brilliant ideas. I also think the Malal idea's pretty cool too. (funny thing about the symbol: A few weeks ago I was inventing a symbol for my other chaos armies; and I came up with a face that was half black, half white, a red eye, and surrounded by a chaos symbol and a circle; then I see the Malal symbol and I think to myself, god damnit).
I wonder if it would be ok to invent my own minor god (i'm not completely sure about this so don't nerdrage please). Although Malal seems pretty fun; and when people ask you what your chaos space marines are dedicated to you have something different and interesting to say. 
I did hear that servants of Malal hate religion and don't live long though.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Supersonic Banana said:


> you could have them like Iron Warriors. They love all that advanced tech and that dreadknight would be great for a daemon prince conversion.


Here you go: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84335

They don't really fit for IW.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

So, after looking at the other minor god's backgrounds I've come to this conclusion:

Malal: I'd be going against Nurgle; unthinkable.
Necoho: entirely impossible.
Zuvassin: that'd be stupid to follow him.

so I'm probably going to make my own minor god that chose not to become a "renegade god", but isn't loyal to the chaos gods either.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Surely the potential is there to do some awesome Tzeentchy stuff with the amount of psykers? 

I actually saw this idea on whineseer too, proposing the use of a Khorne csm list, and the appropriate psychic powers representing beserker rage etc. rather than a "psychic power" per se. 

The way I see it is - go for it. You spent the money on the models, you spent the money on the codex, and the models are yours to convert however you want. If anyone decides they don't want a game because "they aren't grey knight" - fuck 'em. Make the hobby your own.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MrPete said:


> I actually saw this idea on whineseer too, proposing the use of a Khorne csm list, and the appropriate psychic powers representing beserker rage etc. rather than a "psychic power" per se.


It's an interesting idea, but I think the only way to do Berzerkers justice is to use Death Company.
Also, you know, the fact that they are Psychic powers makes that representation pretty flimsy.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe run them as a branch off of the word bearers, they have the capability to control and destroy deamons


----------

